# Data cable para siemens c65



## mauricio27ni (May 27, 2005)

hola alguien tiene el diagrama para construir el data cable para siemens c65, o alguna dirección donde me pueda decir como hacerlo gracias y saludos desde Nicaragua.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 27, 2005)

Aquí puedes encontrar el diagrama del datacable:

Data cable siemens RS-232


----------



## SystemControl (Ago 24, 2005)

Mi pregunta es de donde se puede consegir un conector para el cable


----------



## mauricio27ni (Ago 24, 2005)

ok hermano tendrás que comprar un handsfree de esos baratitos lo desarmas Y YA TIENES EL CONECTOR. SALUDOS.


----------



## dracov (Sep 1, 2005)

amigo pero no tendras el diagrama para hacerun cable usb para siemens


----------



## dcartce (Ene 27, 2006)

tengo problemas con mi cable de datos instalo el driver y al conectar el cable si lo detecta pero inicio el manager del telefono y dice q no hay telefono conectado ya le e buscado por todas partes lo e desinstalado y vuelto a instalar creo que el problemas es que lo detecta como siemesn mobible phone usb modem

porfavor alguien ayudeme

p.d solo una vez no se como pero de suerte me lo detecto y pude pasar mis imagenes pero como tenia prisa por q era media noche no supe ni como le hise

ayudaaaaa


----------

